# Large Blue cat caught at Lake Isabella.



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

http://700wlw.com/cc-common/news/sections/newsarticle.html?feed=119585&article=6298431 sorry for the duplicate post. i just now saw this topic in the SW forum


----------

